# Unbound  - OpenSMTPD web interface



## fred974 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi,

I have been looking for a while for a web management interface for Unbound  and OpenSMTPD but haven't got really far..

Could someone please tell me if they actually exist (paid or free).

I would like to be able to delegate some work to a colleague who is not conformable with the CLI and had used cpanel and whm panel in the past to manage such task..

Thank you all in advance.


----------

